
Indirect Licensing - feross
https://writing.kemitchell.com/2018/10/01/Indirect-Licensing.html
======
theamk
I don't think we need a new word for this -- this is just regular proprietary
software. Renaming it only confuses matters, and does not eliminate any of the
downsides.

------
yjftsjthsd-h
> This is a post in a series, Killjoy, in which I examine unorthodox,
> unwelcome solutions to nagging open source problems.

... and as is traditional when offering to solve a problem with open source,
the solution is not open source. A distribution of code without an actual
license is one that you can't copy in the first place.

------
vortico
Eh, this only economically makes sense when the time you spend direct-
licensing everyone over email is much less than the money you make from the
licenses. Anything under $100 or even $500 is just too cheap to spend time
dealing with all your licensees. (e.g. if your desired salary is $100k, could
you see yourself write 1000 contracts in a year or is that too much work?) And
if the software is that expensive, why not have a professional marketing
website instead of a hidden unprofessional LICENSE file in your distribution?

